# How many ski days so far this year



## skiberg (Dec 24, 2011)

How many days have people gotten in so far? This year has been so tough. I got my 10th and best in yeserday at Cannon. I need to get on track if i am going to hit my goal of 50 this year.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2011)

1...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2011)

3 and will get out in a few minutes for 4


----------



## k123 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm at 2.  Not too sad because I had the same amount last year at this time


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 24, 2011)

2 Should pick way up after the holidays.


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 24, 2011)

0.25 days so far


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Up to 9 as of Yesterday. It will be 14 by the end of the week! Only 2 days behind last year, even though the quality has been lacking....


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 24, 2011)

4 so far, same amount as this time last year.

12/14 Wawa
12/18 Loon
12/22 Okemo
12/23 Stratton

Sticking to the mountains with the best snowmaking so far this year.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 24, 2011)

6 so far, 9 by the end of this calender year!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 24, 2011)

Zwei.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 24, 2011)

7...should have over 10 before the new year!


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 24, 2011)

Big fat 0


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Only two so far because of lack of terrain open & natural snow. After the holidays I'll get it in gear, hope mother nature does too.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 24, 2011)

Six so far...hoping we get a lot of snow soon and keep the season going into May


----------



## kingslug (Dec 24, 2011)

3..but that will pick up soon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2011)

1



though a bunch planned once the New Year arrives


----------



## kartski (Dec 24, 2011)

Hoping to get day 2 in tomorrow. Giving Hunter a day to resurface, it's been a warm wet week.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 24, 2011)

4 so far, will make it 5 on Monday (probably Cannon)
2 @ Killington
2 @ Okemo


----------



## Edd (Dec 24, 2011)

Friggin 2.....way below average due to late start from last season's injury and conditions.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> though a bunch planned once the New Year arrives



Yup!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 24, 2011)

Cinco


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 24, 2011)

Four days at three different hills. I was looking at my pictures from last year, Dec 9th, sure looked a lot more like Winter then. I'll probably go to my home hill Monday. It best be Winter in a month, heading to Vermont.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 24, 2011)

7 though I should have 8 or 9 by the end of this weekend and double digits by the before the new year.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 24, 2011)

4


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2011)

0


----------



## MarkC (Dec 24, 2011)

1


----------



## lloyd braun (Dec 24, 2011)

29


----------



## speden (Dec 24, 2011)

Just four so far.  Slim pickings close to home, so hard to go very often.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 24, 2011)

Six but that doesn't matter right now because I'm out there pretty much all day every day from now till the end.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 24, 2011)

8 days.  In fairness, a couple of those days were quite short.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 24, 2011)

6 so far.  3 at Bromley, 3 at Jiminy Peak


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 25, 2011)

7 thus far, 1 at Vail, 1 at Keystone, and the rest at Breckenridge. It will be 8 tomorrow.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2011)

8...2 Killington, 6 Hunter.


----------



## jerryg (Dec 26, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Six but that doesn't matter right now because I'm out there pretty much all day every day from now till the end.



I think you'll rack up quite a few. I'm guessing at least 125.


----------



## bigbob (Dec 26, 2011)

10 so far, passes blacked out this week, but may burn a floater day at Killington on the 31st and I bought 2 $30 Pico tickets. I just want to see what happens with the weather on Tuesday...


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 26, 2011)

Only 2 so far. 1 @ Killington and 1 @ Catamount.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 26, 2011)

8 days here so far


----------



## Puck it (Dec 26, 2011)

10


----------



## Morwax (Dec 26, 2011)

3 at Jay, 3 at Gunstock


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Dec 26, 2011)

14. Mostly midweek, as well.


----------



## jerryg (Dec 26, 2011)

25


----------



## MadPadraic (Dec 26, 2011)

5.


----------



## Terry (Dec 27, 2011)

11 so far


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 27, 2011)

6, 7 will be today, 8 tomorrow, should be 10 by the new year.  Still feel behind the last few years and probably am.  If mother nature cooperates I'll be glad to make it up in the backside of the season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 27, 2011)

3 so far... 2 - Loon ; 1 - Wachusett


----------



## hammer (Dec 27, 2011)

2 so far, Loon and Wachusett.  I don't get out as often as many AZers but I do what I can...


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to wachusett Thursday during the day with some family members. Planning on a trip further up north at least one day this week - trying to figure out when exactly. I'll probably be at 3 going into the new year :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> 2 so far, Loon and Wachusett.  I don't get out as often as many AZers but I do what I can...



I'm sitting on the big fat goose egg.  Zero, zilch, nada.  I'd like to blame it on the weather but that aint it.

My kids are on the verge of rioting if we dont go soon though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Got 5 at Killington and 1 at Sundown..Skipping this week since my pass is blacked out..Gonna head up mon and tues next week

Steveo


----------



## tmcc71 (Dec 27, 2011)

*26*

26 after tonight, 24 of them lift serviced.  I started in October at Killington, earned 2 hiking Wa in the freak Haloween 22 inch dump.  the rest have been at Wachusett nights and weekends.  I typically have this amount or more by now.  Last year was about the same at this time.  My seasons average around 130 or so days.  Many of them are night skiing, but its something.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 27, 2011)

2


----------



## john1200c (Dec 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> My kids are on the verge of rioting if we dont go soon though, so that's a good thing.



Lucky you.  My girls get on the verge of rioting when we do go....unless they can bring friends!


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 27, 2011)

Only 1 for me...  at the mountain that many on here love to hate.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 28, 2011)

None so far..shoulder surgery..Usually i would have 30 days..so far season is really workin out for me.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2012)

4


----------



## Nick (Jan 3, 2012)

2 at Wachusett so far. Will make it 3 this week, also at Wachusett. Waiting for some good snow to get up north... sick day or so


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

Yesterday made 11 for me on the season.  Just logging some runs so far this year so that when winter finally really arrives the legs will be in great shape for 1st chair to last chair days in the bumps and trees!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 3, 2012)

15


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 3, 2012)

7 - one each at Loon and Sunday River, three at Whistler/Blackcomb and 2 at Stowe.

At this point, I'm losing on my season pass.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 3, 2012)

*2*

Holy crap, Im seriously impressed with the ski-motivation implied in some of you folks' numbers, especially given this season's weather so far.  

I have just 2 days from early Dec at Stowe. And if it weren't for that trip being a same-group-of-friends-every-year weekend (ie, there's draw other than skiing itself), I have to admit I might actually have zero right now.

I was lucky enough to be in CA for the halloween dump - a trip w/ my wife to visit her parents which, ironically, was scheduled, considerately on her part, to not interfere with my ski season!!


----------



## skiahman (Jan 3, 2012)

All I know is I have more blackout dates left to go this season than I have days on the hill so far. A slower start I cannot remember. First time in 30 years I have carryover vac days from 2011. Crazy.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 3, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Yesterday made 11 for me on the season.  Just logging some runs so far this year so that when winter finally really arrives the legs will be in great shape for 1st chair to last chair days in the bumps and trees!



This is what I was telling my kids when they were complaing about the limited options available. We logged 6 days during the vacation week which makes a total of 6 days on the season for me so far.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 3, 2012)

Barely got to double digits in December with 10.  NYD made 11.  Last year at this time I was up around 25.  Got some skiing to do if I'm gonna catch up.  Still optimistic that the weather is going to turn and its going to happen.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2012)

Zero.  Weather driven like most of course.   

Probably will break the cherry on MLK weekend in either the Catskills or n.VT, but its been a while since its taken me this long to hit the slopes.  Sad.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 3, 2012)

0 for me as well. Usually I get a day or two at Sundown before Christmas, but poor conditions left me unable to do that and forced me to cancel our New Year's trip.

Looks like we'll get a day in on Saturday somewhere in southern VT. Hopefully the conditions will be alright. We'll be using our Ski Vermont passes, so we'll be heading wherever the conditions are the best.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2012)

14 so far.

Not the most I've had at this point in past years, but not the least either, so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2012)

today was day #2

definitely the fewest I've had by this time of the season.  I have a handful planned for the next couple weeks, which is great, but it's unlikely I make it to 30 days for the season as I had hoped for in the fall.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 3, 2012)

^ If you extend your season into June, you'll definitely hit 30. I was at 6 this time last year and, because of travel, did not ski between mid December and mid January but still hit 33. Let's do it!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2012)

To me the issue isn't quantity but quality up to this point...


----------



## Nick (Jan 3, 2012)

To me the issue is a pregnant wife :lol: (which isn't really an issue, it's just a competing force in my life!)

I'll take a couple midweek days here and there and hit up Wachusett frequently, and I'll be at the summit this year obviously, which will be a nice 3 full day (maybe even make it 4). 

on the hit list this year is MRV, a couple more NH places (where to go, where to go). Just want more snow, I don't want to waste my vacation / sick days, I only have so many to use, particularly given when my wife gives birth in June I will be using a ton of days there. 2 weeks at least, hopefully.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2012)

16 days and climbing almost every day


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 3, 2012)

Eleven days so far.  I think it was John Egan who said that the best way to get in shape for skiing, is skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> To me the issue is a pregnant wife :lol: (which isn't really an issue, it's just a competing force in my life!)
> 
> I'll take a couple midweek days here and there and hit up Wachusett frequently, and I'll be at the summit this year obviously, which will be a nice 3 full day (maybe even make it 4).
> 
> on the hit list this year is MRV, a couple more NH places (where to go, where to go). Just want more snow, I don't want to waste my vacation / sick days, I only have so many to use, particularly given when my wife gives birth in June I will be using a ton of days there. 2 weeks at least, hopefully.



Nick the year my wife was pregnant (23 yrs ago) I didn't ski one day. The 1st year my daughter was born I got 1 day in so you should feel lucky.

This year I'm still stuck on 2 days but that's going to change tomorrow & the rest of the week.

Hope to hit at least 40 days before it's all over.


----------



## MV Frank (Jan 3, 2012)

5 so far this year -- 4 pretty good days at colorado early season (vail, keystone, breck x2) + a day at cannon on crappy conditions

feels so much slower this yr.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 3, 2012)

Six in the bag so far. Hopefully more soon. 



Nick said:


> I don't want to waste my vacation / sick days, I only have so many to use



That's what they invented night skiing for- does Wachusett have lights?



steamboat1 said:


> Nick the year my wife was pregnant (23 yrs ago) I didn't ski one day. The 1st year my daughter was born I got 1 day in so you should feel lucky.



Been there, done that.


----------



## Nick (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup,  and thats where most of my turns this year will be


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 3, 2012)

4 so far. Ugh. 3 coming up this weekend though.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 3, 2012)

8 days so far.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> To me the issue isn't quantity but quality up to this point...



Agreed.

But quality has been sketchy at best, so quantity is the only thing to hang onto so far.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking like day number one will be this weekend.


----------



## 2sons (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks to my son's racing- 5 days. Otherwise it would be a big fat donut.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 4, 2012)

4 so far... got one in tahoe in late November and 3 at whiteface over new years. Cant wait to get out again


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2012)

Three


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

4 and holding...


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 4, 2012)

Madroch said:


> 4 and holding...



You know Madroch if things (I mean weather wise) turn out the way I think it will that number will bounce later in the season.  You aren't missing much now.  Rest up and let Mother Nature change her mood.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## k123 (Jan 4, 2012)

4 now.  Want to get out Sunday but I'm worried its going to be frozen granular with the warmup Friday and Saturday followed by colder temps on Saturday night...http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Hunter-Mountain/6day/mid


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2012)

Racking the days up now, not sure, over a dozen i think. Skied 77,000 vert the last two days alone according to my epixmix account.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 4, 2012)

Up to 6 now

Wachusett 12/14
Loon 12/18
Okemo 12/22
Stratton 12/23
Killington 1/1, 1/2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2012)

After this weekend hopefully two


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Rest up and let Mother Nature change her mood.



She is sure is being moody!


----------



## gostan (Jan 5, 2012)

14 so far.  1 @ Stowe & 13 @ Sugarbush.  But, due to mixed conditions, only about 6 of them are what I would describe as full days.


----------



## win (Jan 9, 2012)

31. But that's not fair!


----------



## tmcc71 (Jan 9, 2012)

*39*

tomorrow will be 40.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 9, 2012)

Tonight was 10. Tomorrow at Camelback will be 11.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 9, 2012)

5

3 1/2 @ K

1 1/2 @ Pico


----------



## Vortex (Jan 10, 2012)

24


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Bob R said:


> 24


Slow season for you so far?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 10, 2012)

Hammer, I had 3 days I have bown off.  Two for music and one I just wanted to go home.


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Bob R said:


> Hammer, I had 3 days I have bown off.  Two for music and one I just wanted to go home.


Forgot the :wink:...

Wish I could get in half the days you usually manage...think I'll be lucky if I get to 10 this season.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully we get out one time together Hammer.  Pats' race  night just did not work for me this year.  Work issues.


----------



## IrishSki Sean (Jan 10, 2012)

1 so far (last weekend at Gunstock)
I lived out in San Diego for the last 10 yrs and just moved back home last spring. Got a new pair of skis (K2 Apache) and am now good to go.

Looking forward to getting out there and re-discovering new england skiing!
this looks like a great community.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 10, 2012)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Tonight was 10. Tomorrow at Camelback will be 11.



Should be decent.  They have been cranking away with the guns.  Let us know how it was.  Your only 2 days behind me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm at 7 and yeah quality hasn't been spectacular but skiing is skiing and its better than sitting at home.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 10, 2012)

This weekend will be days 2 and 3 for me.  Hopefully with a favorable weather pattern, I can start skiing on a more regular basis.

I'm aiming for 10-15 days this year, which would be almost double last year, but still half of my personal highs before the baby.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Today is day 23...not bad for starting as late as Dec 17th. Even had a string of 13 days in a row


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 10, 2012)

4 days so far.  Want to increment if the weather cooperate.


----------



## skidbump (Jan 10, 2012)

Tomorrow will be day 1 ..usually have 30 or 40 by now


----------



## buellski (Jan 10, 2012)

8 so far.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 10, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Should be decent.  They have been cranking away with the guns.  Let us know how it was.  Your only 2 days behind me.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I thought the conditions were very good especially considering the weather so far.  I saw some guns going still when I got there around 10 but they were turned off soon after.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 17, 2012)

Still below 20 @ 16.  Should reach the 20 mark by the end of the month but still far shy of normal.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Got days # 2 and 3 over the weekend.  Maybe get another day at the end of the month, depending on conditions.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Yesterday was #17, with #18 and #19 coming up this weekend 

Looking at my planned ski days, and figuring on no injuries and a 3rd week of April finish of the season for me, 50+ days is withing reach this season


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Yesterday was #17, with #18 and #19 coming up this weekend
> 
> Looking at my planned ski days, and figuring on no injuries and a 3rd week of April finish of the season for me, 50+ days is withing reach this season


Nice


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally got #1 in, pretty lame.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

3, probably 4 at Wachusett this week and 5 this weekend at TBD.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 17, 2012)

My goal of 15 is still within reach, but it would take fairly consistent conditions.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Yesterday was #17, with #18 and #19 coming up this weekend
> 
> Looking at my planned ski days, and figuring on no injuries and a 3rd week of April finish of the season for me, *50+ days is withing reach this season*



Since I'm not that far in back of you (1 day), you just made me feel alot better drjeff.  50 is a minimum target for me and I'm begining to think I might not get there.  BTW Mt Snow is one of my planned stops this season so I might try to hook up with you, Glenn, Jaywbigred (or any other Mt Snow regulars) for a few runs. I'll do my prayers, dances, sacrafices, anything to help with the snow situation.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jerryg (Jan 17, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Racking the days up now, not sure, over a dozen i think. Skied 77,000 vert the last two days alone according to my epixmix account.



I have a feel that # is about to climb as you'll be far more likely to get out there. 
Where's Snowmonster? I feel like he's avoiding me cause I said he could share a bed with me! Ha!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 17, 2012)

Just hit 20 days so far.....


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm at 9. Pre-season goal was simply to ski more than I did last yr which was 22 days so I think I should get there.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't even want to mention my count.  I'm 19 days behind where I was at this point last year.  And I'm already 3 days behind my wife this year.


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2012)

2 alpine
1 x-c 

Slow start for sure


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2012)

I am at 8 and trying to get at least 30 this year. Should be able to do it but we'll see.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 17, 2012)

I am up to 17.  About the same as last year.


----------



## k123 (Jan 17, 2012)

At 5 now, hopefully I'll match last year's total of 16


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 18, 2012)

6 boarding
1 XC


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm stuck at 4 days.  I usually ski twice midweek and one weekend day every week starting in January, but work, weather and family obligations have complicated that norm.
Not to mention my ski budget is almost 1/3 of what it was last year. (Thank you, boiler repair man, grrr)


----------



## Kara G (Jan 18, 2012)

The Big Zero! I hope to get out at least once or twice before Sugarloaf in March.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 18, 2012)

22


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2012)

Six in at this point. Feb and March are where most of my days will come in. Feb vacation week I'm still working on. Hope to do some slopeside somewhere. Trip to CO in March and the AZ Summit. If the weather turns I may get a chance to chase some storms out there as well.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm at 10 which is a little behind last year but not bad considering how winter is just getting started:blink:


----------



## terje (Jun 8, 2012)

If you need an application to keep track of your skidays, I'm developing one on Facebook for that. Here you also can follow your friends skidays, add additional information like photos, videos, GPS track etc.

All feedback and suggestions on improvements are very welcomed.

You can find the application here: http://apps.facebook.com/snowlog/

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2012)

Terje, what made you build a FB app for that? I would think you are going to have serious competition nowadays with the mobile phone apps (phresheez, alpinereplay, etc.) that automatically track stats for you and record your on mountain days.


----------



## terje (Jun 9, 2012)

Yup, I know that.  But I hope there is room for a totally independent application. The other apps might be better for personal use, but not all your friends use the same app and share the information the same place. In Snowlog everyone can write about their ski days. Some just want to log that they skied, and other wants to include more information. Information like GPS tracks etc. from most other applications are supported.

The application is at the moment only available on Facebook, and I've received several questions on that. Well, that's because the Facebook platform provides services like authentication, user administration, friends management, photo/video upload etc. I'm considering developing an alternative entry to the application, but right now I want to use my time on developing the application itself.

Below is another screenshot from the app, here snowdays with GPS tracks from applications on iPhone, Android and Garmin all are marked on the map.


----------

